
Apply HN: ATM – Making ads interesting and worth watching - ramakanthgade
Problems: Three major problems with commercial ads: 
1) Most of the ads are ignored or just skipped
2) A tv channel or a broadcasting network gets to keep billions of dollars while consumers who are actually watching ads are left with nothing
3) Companies are spending those billions without consumers actually watching or retaining their ad.<p>Idea: ATM (Ad Triva Money) could solve all those three problems by creating trivia on commercial ads and passing on 80% of advertising revenue to consumers who answer trivia correctly. This makes watching ads interesting and fun, increases retention and provides financial benefit to the end user.<p>I know it might sound crazy but I would like to know your honest feedback regarding the idea. Do you think building such an app is even possible as most of the mobile advertising is now automated and generated through code?<p>Note: I am a solo founder with no technical skills (a major drawback) and have been trying to find a technical co-founder without any luck. Do you think it&#x27;s better if I learn coding myself?<p>Any little feedback is greatly appreciated! Thanks a lot for your time!
======
nahushrk
Google is already doing this for a while now. Instead of Ads they get feedback
about products and services.

Why ask about Ads when you really want to know consumer's thoughts on
products??

They decided to make this distinct (at-least from user's perspective) from
AdWords/AdSense, which is an awesome idea. And you get play store credits for
answers!

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.paidtasks)

Free Advise: Coding doesn't solve any problem by itself. Business models do.

------
bestattack
Wow, kind of a crazy idea. I don't know how you get started on this. I do
recommend learning to code yourself; at a very minimum, showing progress on
learning to code will help you attract a technical cofounder.

How much money can I make for answering trivia correctly?

What is the history of trivia in advertising? I think it would be engaging,
but I have never seen it (that I recall) on mainstream tv, so I can't imagine
how I would react. Basically, why is nobody doing this already?

------
slosh
It's always better if you learn coding yourself. Also hulu has trivia ads.
what do you plan to do differently?

